

Closures for Dummies (or why IIFE == closure) - liamk
http://unscriptable.com/index.php/2011/10/02/closures-for-dummies-or-why-iife-closure/

======
asg
The title on HN seems to have converted the 'not equal to' in the original
into 'equals'

------
spacemanaki
"Immediately-Invoked Function Expression"!? Seems like a pretty wordy way to
say "let".

Insert snarky comment about Lisp macros here.

